# Found an Oar at Radium



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

I realize this is an old post but by chance is the oar that you found a 9'4" aluminum oar shaft with black blades, black rope wrap, wooden handles, and black handle cover with no name or address on it? Do you still have this oar? My name is Kurt Roithmayr and my number is 970-596-5080 if this fits the description and you still have it. 

Thanks for your attention,

Kurt


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Handle is not wood- Rubber


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

Does the oar have a piece of p-chord on it?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

No-


----------

